# bootdisk?

## goat

Hello, I was wondering how to dreate a bootdisk to boot my gentoo OS

I found on google that I have to dd my kernel to my diskdrive. But I thought

I need grub on the floppy??

Please explain how this is done.

-goat

----------

## AutoBot

Hey goat I use syslinux and my kernel on a boot floppy and it works flawless. Just pass the options:

```

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda3

```

Change your root to where it lies and you will have yourself a bootfloppy.

----------

## Jeevz

It is becoming more convenient to install a boot loader on a floppy and not the kernel (kernels are becoming larger). I use Grub and would advise others to as well.

This is the procedure for creating a Grub bootup floppy (don't forget to put the floppy in the drive   :Wink:   ) :

```

     # cd /usr/share/grub/i386-pc

     # dd if=stage1 of=/dev/fd0 bs=512 count=1

     1+0 records in

     1+0 records out

     # dd if=stage2 of=/dev/fd0 bs=512 seek=1

     153+1 records in

     153+1 records out

     #

```

NOTE: This will destroy any data on your floppy!

----------

## Jeevz

For more information on Grub don't forget to check the info files. They are very helpful.

```
info grub
```

----------

